# Yao vs Shaq = Godzilla vs King Kong



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

This is gonna be a big one. :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I've waited for this day for so long.... the day where I get to see Shaq completely outmatched by Yao. Shaq looking helplessly as Yao dominates him on every posession, spinning pass him, shooting over him, and dunking on him... while on the other end Shaq gets everything stuffed back right at him.

No hate to Shaq, but its just something I always wanted to see, as it would truly mark the transition of Yao being the undisputed most dominant C in the league


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Is Shaq going to play?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

If it doesn't happen and/or the Heat win, expect Shaq to still be regarded as the best center in the league by most people.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Man, I can't wait for the MIA game. I hope Yao and Shaq are officiated fairly, I don't wanna see them both sitting on the bench in the first qtr cuz of stupidly called fouls :curse: The refs will try to make it the DWade show again, hopefully we get to see Godzilla v King Kong. hmmn, how about this

_Optimus Prime v Megatron or (Epic battle of the Titans

Liono v Mumm-Ra (hero v villian

Duke v Serpentor (the nice guy against the mean guy

Evander v Tyson (the most unlikely outcome)

Too bad they only play twice a year. . .  _


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Eduardo said:


> Is Shaq going to play?


Shaq did played yesterday, and fouled out. So he's not his usual self. But don't ever underestimate Shaq. Yao won't. Shaq knows this is a big game too. His reputation is on the line. I expect Shaq to play a good game too.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

shaq always plays playoff like when his matched against yao. yao will need to wear shaq out and take him down early mentally. cause if shaq gets going there is no stopping diesel


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i want yao to make shaq look like curry


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i want yao to make shaq look like curry


good luck. lol

like another poster mentioned, hopefully the refs will let these guys play. Shaq just came off an injury (and a week off) so he'll be rusty. Yao can take advantage of this.

what i like is that Yao isnt a flopper, and neither is shaq. they take the defensive challenge straight up, no clowning around and no diving expecting the ref call offensive foul. these 2 giants will go at it. i love it

oh, and lets not forget the matchup of the guards, they dont look too bad either. :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> oh, and lets not forget the matchup of the guards, they dont look too bad either. :banana:


you mean the re-match of Spanoulis v.s. Wade from the World Championships this summer? :biggrin:

seriously though I hope VSpan gets some playing time this game


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> you mean the re-match of Spanoulis v.s. Wade from the World Championships this summer? :biggrin:
> 
> seriously though I hope VSpan gets some playing time this game


Me too. I would like to see how he runs the floor. Did Spanoulis guard Wade in the summer?


----------

